# Can I vote in the September 2022 election?



## RschDev (5 mo ago)

I’m a dual citizen (Italy and US). While my full time residence is in the US, I spend two or theee months a year in Italy. This year I will be in Italy during the September election. Normally I vote via mail (AIRE registered). I would really like to vote in this important election. My citizenship is registered in a very small comune in Calabria. I will be in Puglia in September so I’m not that far away. If I show up on Election Day, will I be able to vote?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

> Di conseguenza, per le Elezioni Politiche del 25 settembre 2022 *la richiesta* deve essere inviata all’*Ufficio Consolare *(consegna a mano, per posta o per via telematica) *entro il 31 luglio 2022.*


That's what my local town website states. In other words if you had submitted the request in time then yes.

Check the town you're registered in.


----------

